# Fun ways to get a 1 star



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

1) ask pax what kind of dog they have? Most will respond in a happy manner....until you mention it was their smell that indicated pet owner. 1 star.

2) overhear a pax asking if “my dress makes me look fat?” Respond by saying, “it’s not the dress”. 1 star.

There has to be some other ideas out there....please share yours.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Having a lit up billboard on your car.


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

Ribak said:


> 1) ask pax what kind of dog they have? Most will respond in a happy manner....until you mention it was their smell that indicated pet owner. 1 star.


I am a dog owner and find most other dog owners very easy going. I couldn't imagine any dog owner would 1* for that.

If you drive an SUV or wagon, how about you take rides with your large-breed dog in the cargo compartment? I imagine that would pretty soon garner some 1 stars. It would be pretty fun too, watching pax react!


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Drive through a large puddle and splash a pedestrian.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

sheridens said:


> I am a dog owner and find most other dog owners very easy going. I couldn't imagine any dog owner would 1* for that.


LOL. Spoken like a true pet lover. Nice as can be.....but totally oblivious to the smell they carry.


----------



## Judy2017 (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm an animal lover too and have a beautiful fluffy cat. However, you will hardly see her fur on my clothes...I am absolutely amazed at how many riders "shed" their pet's fur from their jackets/clothing to the car seats. And they are oblivious!! I once opened up the trunk after an airport drop off, and it was covered in fur - from the rider's luggage!!!!! The trunk looked like a whole family of dogs or cats had been living/sleeping there for months. I wish I noticed it earlier - would have 2* rated her!!!


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Judy2017 said:


> I'm an animal lover too and have a beautiful fluffy cat. However, you will hardly see her fur on my clothes...I am absolutely amazed at how many riders "shed" their pet's fur from their jackets/clothing to the car seats. And they are oblivious!! I once opened up the trunk after an airport drop off, and it was covered in fur - from the rider's luggage!!!!! The trunk looked like a whole family of dogs or cats had been living/sleeping there for months. I wish I noticed it earlier - would have 2* rated her!!!


I once had a sick dog in my car, one month later, I find hair in my car.


----------



## uberdude76 (May 26, 2018)

Blast Alex Jones and while wearing a MAGA! Red Hat!!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Next time you have a service dog onboard tell the pax how much their dog looks like them. But don’t tell them that they look like their dog. You might not be tipped if you do so.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ribak said:


> 1) ask pax what kind of dog they have? Most will respond in a happy manner....until you mention it was their smell that indicated pet owner. 1 star.
> 
> 2) overhear a pax asking if "my dress makes me look fat?" Respond by saying, "it's not the dress". 1 star.
> 
> There has to be some other ideas out there....please share yours.


Demand they get/use a car seat or you will deny service.

Don't let more than 4 people in the car.

That's the cause of a great deal of my 1 star ratings..

Don't be a jerk, you'll get higher ratings.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Start the ride by explaining, in detail, how much you expect them to give as a tip, and why. Pax LOVE that!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> I once had a sick dog in my car, one month later, I find hair in my car.


Had a raver girl in my car a few months ago. Even with multiple deep cleanings, and twice by pros, still finding a lone stick on jewel here and there.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Don't brush your teeth or bathe for 2 days. Wearing your "around the house clothes" hop in your car and turn on the app and take a series of rides with the windows rolled up with the A/C turned off. Make sure you have the radio tuned in to the political news channel. Make sure you comment very loudly and voice your opinion about everything. 

Complete all of those steps sit back and just watch the 1 stars pile up until you are deleted from the platform.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

uberdude76 said:


> Blast Alex Jones and while wearing a MAGA! Red Hat!!


Bite your tongue!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pet hair on Luggage !
Unbelievable !
Furry Luggage.
Pets mark luggage also.
They want everyone to know
Their people are claimed !

Pets have anxiety when owners leave.

I often have to vaccum my trunk also.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Telling pax that a degree in criminal justice (not knowing that's what their degree is) is a micky mouse degree after saying you're going to school for Zoology.



Ribak said:


> Spoken like a true pet lover. Nice as can be.....but totally oblivious to the smell they carry.


I'm not oblivious to the smell. I think the pros out weigh the cons by 10 fold. I know what a pet smells like and I also know it's pretty much a losing battle but totally worth it. When I grow up I want to be a dog hoarder and order all the Uber/Lyft I can.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

A Dog hoarder eh ?

Peta will " Rescue" them and euthanize them all " humanely".


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> A Dog hoarder eh ?
> 
> Peta will " Rescue" them and euthanize them all " humanely".


So contradicting


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Seandamon211 (Jun 17, 2017)

I was going to say road rage but every time I start swearing at someone and honking my horn the pax seem to love it and edge me on to keep going.


----------



## jlevan (Apr 7, 2018)

Best advice I can give you.


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

Start smoking crack while driving.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Reminisce about the good old days as a driver. 

"Back in '14 it was all fun and games, I tell ya... But ever since I got out and started driving again, they seem to be cracking down. Safety this, safety that... didn't nobody care about safety while I was locked up!"


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

With an accent tell them, "I don't need no stinking badges".


----------



## Gibman73 (May 20, 2016)

While barreling down Gough, yell, “Fire 1!!!”

Then Fart


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Break out your Trumpy Bear and strap him in the passenger seat and buckle him in. If a group of 3 gets in and if one of them wants to sit in the front decline that offer and make all three ride in the back. Let em know Trumpy Bear rides Shotty.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Cosplay as Adolf Hitler,

Wear black face (work the hood)

Show up at Disney world blasting uncensored gangsta rap at 100 decibels

Refuse to let people take their booze into the car when it's illegal,


----------



## photocat37 (Jun 19, 2018)

Crank some Kidz Bop really loud and sing along. 

Refuse to make any left turns for "religious reasons".

Talk about how sexy you think your mom is after her boob job. 

This is fun, I could go one forever...


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Start talking about how much you hate "Insert whatever group of people/ideology" and then reenact the ending of the video below starting at 2:58


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

Ribak said:


> 1) ask pax what kind of dog they have? Most will respond in a happy manner....until you mention it was their smell that indicated pet owner. 1 star.
> 
> 2) overhear a pax asking if "my dress makes me look fat?" Respond by saying, "it's not the dress". 1 star.
> 
> There has to be some other ideas out there....please share yours.


When a female Pax tell you see is in a hurry please drive fast. Tell her "calm down sugar ****."


----------

